# Thai walen school



## yumi (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all,
Does anyone know of the Thai Walen school in Phuket? Is it a legitimate place? We are hoping to move to Phuket later this year and thought to come on a one year student visa, according to the school they can arrange the visa and have it extended towards the end of the first year and again on the second, has anyone done it this way? Any thoughts or advice would be gratefully received.
Many thanks


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Walen is pretty well established with schools in Bangkok, Phuket, Chiang Mai and Pattaya. 
Their core-business is language-courses and they are able to provide you assistance and documents in order to apply for an ED-visa in your home-country or in one of Thailand's neighboring countries. 
Obtaining the ED-visa can be done on your own, but extending every 90 days or every year must be done with Walen-people to ease the process.


----------



## yumi (Jan 8, 2013)

joseph44 said:


> Walen is pretty well established with schools in Bangkok, Phuket, Chiang Mai and Pattaya.
> Their core-business is language-courses and they are able to provide you assistance and documents in order to apply for an ED-visa in your home-country or in one of Thailand's neighboring countries.
> Obtaining the ED-visa can be done on your own, but extending every 90 days or every year must be done with Walen-people to ease the process.


Many thanks Joseph44 thats encouraging news!


----------

